# All about Wabi Kusa on AquaBotanic Radio



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/aquabo...botanic-radio-all-about-wabi-kusa-aquascaping

Another internet radio show that I'm looking forward too! I wish I had more time to listen to stuff like this. I need to download these shows and put them on my phone to listen to while traveling, but I always forget...


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

I want to hear it but don't want to sign up and put credit card info in ,I was gonna make my self a few wabi kusa with the extra ADA soil and sand that i have ,not a lot of info in the net of how to make those little pouches and where to get the plants


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Hmmm... Last time I looked, it didn't require credit card info, or even registration, but I wasn't looking to participate in the live broadcast, either.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh crap I totally forgot all about this ,,,you think this is on pod cast? Did you log on and check it out ?


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

You can download all the episodes of the show, including the one on wabi-kusa, from Itunes.

Also, I think you can download them from the aquabotanic.com website.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

chrislewistx said:


> You can download all the episodes of the show, including the one on wabi-kusa, from Itunes.
> 
> Also, I think you can download them from the aquabotanic.com website.


Thanks I will go look for it!


----------

